# Esc”ape” ship!



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This is Crow’s Nest Models’ beautifully detailed version of Taylor’s spaceship as seen in “Escape From the Planet of the Apes.” This truncated, Gemini-esque incarnation of the original POTA ship was also featured in the pilot episode of the short-lived “Apes” TV series.

I’ve always loved the design, and I’m having a blast assembling this beautifully engineered kit. The assembly is fairly straight-forward…









Although I elected not to light my model, Crow’s Nest provides clear resin parts for those who wish to go all out. Also included are a series of photo-etch parts and water-slide decals. 









I really love how well thought out this kit is. The assembled control panel is a really close scale approximation of the full-scale set piece (the parts are just test-fit at this point).









The seats (based, I believe, on Phantom ejection seats) are a combination of resin and photo-etch parts. I added the seatbelts, along with some pastel highlights.









I’m really happy with the way the interior came out. Not sure how visible it will be once the hull halves are assembled, but putting it together was a lot of fun.









Next step is assembling the hull and attaching the canards. Stay tuned!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow,very nice!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I've been dying to see how you handled this kit!

Do you mind sharing your technique for the carpeting?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The carpeted deck was easy; a dark shade of Tamiya rattle-can grey (German grey, IIRC) was laid down first, followed by a light dusting of Tamiya primer -- just enough to create a slightly speckled, carpet-like look.

The color of the carpet is highly subjective; in some shots it looks grey-blue, and in others it appears grey-brown. When I build the full POTA version of the ship (up next) I'll probably go browner.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looking good.:thumbsup:

Getting ready to start build-ups of my own of these ships for a client.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking wonderful! It has an amazing the level of detail which you really took advantage of


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fantastic! Is the instrumentation pre-painted or decals, or did you paint all those lights and dials yourself?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

So the Apes not only raised Taylor's ship, they repaired the damage, reconfigured the flight deck, and managed to lift off in it?

Gonna *have* to talk to Creber about that one....... 

Gene

PS - As usual, fantastic work all around. Great kit Drew. And Rob has the mad skills ('cept when it comes to lighting....)


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Actually they raised the original then reverse-engineered it; which accounts for the differences.

When you have an infinite number of monkeys you can do more than just pound out Shakespeare on a typewriter.

The model looks great BTW.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That looks spectacular. Congratulations on a terrific build. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*WOW!!!! My hat is off to you!! *


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn that is looking fine. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing work Rob. As usual. :thumbsup:

I hadn't paid much attention to this kit so far. Now I see how much I was missing. I have to buy it as soon as Drew recover from the damage in his HD.

The same aplies to his Protheus.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

repeating the aforementioned WOW's!! Outstanding!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, guys. It’s been a really fun one to work on.



Proper2 said:


> Fantastic! Is the instrumentation pre-painted or decals, or did you paint all those lights and dials yourself?


They’re decals.

I’ve never been a big fan of decals for control surfaces, but in this case Drew and his team did such an outstanding job I couldn’t resist. Decal graphics have become A LOT more sophisticated in recent years.



GKvfx said:


> Rob has the mad skills ('cept when it comes to lighting....)


Yeah, when it comes to lighting I get very lazy. Occasionally I’ll rise to the occasion, but generally speaking I’m content to leave the amazing lighting FX to my fellow modelers. 

That said, the Crow’s Nest team has gone out of its way to engineer these kits with lighting enthusiasts in mind. I for one would love to see what a guy like Fluke would do with this kit from a lighting standpoint.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Magnificent, Rob! Thanks for sharing! I love love love seeing you build this up so awesomely!

...for those wanting one... I had some rough times lately with cash flow and computer crash... but I borrowed some money, paid for parts... the metal parts and decals needed to assemble the kits will be here in the next few days... I will assemble kits and stock up Starship Modeler next week... that's the best place to order them.

Cheers
Drew (Crow's Nest)


You can browse the kit parts in the instructions... see link below...
http://www.crowsnestmodels.com/images/INSTRUCTIONS_ICARUS_Escape_V003.pdf


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rob
Are you sure you don't at least want to put at least one little surface mount LED on the ceiling to illuminate your great work?
Drew


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

In fact, it would be a shame to get this beauty without even a single LED. 

If I was Rob's neighbor, I would offer to do the job for free. 

Hummm... On second thought, I would pay him to do the service. :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! A great kit in the hands of a great modeller and the results should be great but this is spectacular! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> Rob
> Are you sure you don't at least want to put at least one little surface mount LED on the ceiling to illuminate your great work?
> Drew


Well, as you've pointed out before, the windows were essentially opaque in the film(s). 

It's odd, but I find the more I can see though the windows of this particular subject the less authentic and "cool" the exterior looks. Rather than light the interior I may end up "tinting" the windows to better recreate the screen version(s).

The good news is I plan to follow the "Escape" version of the ship with a build of the full POTA version, complete with removable rear bulkhead so as to provide a complete camera's-eye-view of the interior.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Rob
Quick note.... that little raised pin stripe along the edge of the forward control panels should be black rubber bumper... see frame grabs... picky point on this one but you will probably want to do it on the full PotA version.
Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

BUMP!

Rob... it's the end of the weekend... let's see your progress! I keep checking like a kid looking under the Christmas tree, I'm dyin' to see your next update!

...but I still think you will regret not putting at least a single LED on the ceiling of the Escape Ship... it's gonna haunt you when you're done.

Drew


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellant work !! Thanks for sharing this. Brings back alot of old memories.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Kind of the ugly duckling phase of the build. The hull halves are affixed, and the heat-shield area is primed, re-scribed and buffed out in anticipation of a dark airframe silver Alclad finish. 





Although I opted not to light the interior, you can still see quite a bit through the windows.



I’ve started prepping the POTA version of the ship, step one of which was puttying-in the seams caused by the removable lid (a feature I opted not to take advantage of). Thanks to Evercoat Easy Sand and 3 coats of Tamiya primer I was able to eradicate all traces of what had been some pretty serious seams.





Did I mention how much fun I’m having building these kits? By the end of the weekend I should have the heat-shield painted, canards and nose cone attached, and seams puttied for final paint touch-up.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That is a pretty amazing piece of work, both the model and the build. The photo looking in thru the front window, leaving out real world clues, there would be no way of telling if you're looking at a miniature or a full size set. Just: Wow!


----------



## 1966TVBATMOBILE (Mar 21, 2013)

I almost want to suggest that you attach the interior to the outside (lol) because it looks so good. A++++++++++


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks.

Main reason I'm not sweating the whole interior visibility thing on this model is because the full, sleep-compartmented interior of the POTA version of the ship will be fully viewable through the removable rear bulkhead -- and that's the version I'm most interested in being able to see.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Amazing work, sir!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Agreed! 

that's not an easy seam to hide, but you did it magnificently!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Rob

I already had your painting technique as a benchmark since that Moebius FS you did some while ago. It was amazing and now I confirm that you really established a new standard on this matter. :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

You do some very impressive work. Can't wait to see this finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here are the last few ugly duckling shots before I begin final finishing and weathering (aka “the fun part”). It's taken a while to get to this point, but the rest should go pretty quickly (famous last words). 













Still have some touch-up work to tend to around the green window areas, and I think I'm going to re-think the finish around the heat shield area. The current dark silver/ grey scheme just isn't doing it for me.

The next images I post will be of the finished model.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful work


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Simply brilliant.
Question: are you planning to weather the crap out it as seen in the movie?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Such a beautiful clean build! Your perfection is amazing! I know you are doing it as post launch/pre-re-entry... but I just have to go on record as WISHING we could see your version of the "Escape" weathering as seen on that beach scene! I know you would blow us all away!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Simply brilliant.
> Question: are you planning to weather the crap out it as seen in the movie?


Oh, man, I just don't think I can bring myself to apply the full "Escape" weathering treatment. 

I don't know how recently you've seen the film, but I'd forgotten how badly battered and charred the ship is. Given everything it's been through by that point in the series it sorta makes sense but _damn_ it looks nasty.

I think my weathering plan will be calculated to suggest a ship that's been launched on an interstellar journey, but has yet to undergo the rigors of re-entry. The "in-flight" version, if you will. 

That's the plan for now, anyway. My next build-up will be the full POTA version of the same ship, and if I also give that one the lightly weathered "in flight" treatment (which is the current plan) it may free me up to go back and dirty-up the "Escape" version.



drewid142 said:


> I just have to go on record as WISHING we could see your version of the "Escape" weathering as seen on that beach scene! I know you would blow us all away!


Yeah, I suspect that after I get the full POTA ship done with the "in flight" weathering treatment (and after I finally deliver that Proteus I owe you) I'll go back and create a simple shoreline diorama complete with fully bashed-&-battered ship and accompanying Ape-o-naut figures. I just don't want to spend the time right this moment on a diorama display... not until I get the full POTA and Proteus finished.

Here's the almost fully finished (but un-weathered) model being "test fit" for its display stand (that's just a little foam-core mock-up I made to get the size right. It's basically the same type of Aurora-esque stand I made for my Moebius Flying Sub)...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> Oh, man, I just don't think I can bring myself to apply the full "Escape" weathering treatment.


I understand, I'd have a hard time myself, but in the end, I'd feel like I had to...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

And when I said the fully-weathered mock-up looked "nasty" I wasn't kidding...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> And when I said the fully-weathered mock-up looked "nasty" I wasn't kidding...


That's rather perversely beautiful, and quite the challenge to weather streak-for-streak!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice stand. The curve makes the ships look more dynamic, almost as if they were pulling the stand behind them. 

And the ship looks so sweet. Very smooth, sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

That stand is PERFECT.

Gene


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Your excellent paint technique make it seem so easy! If I could reach even 30% of this quality, I would be a happy modeler. Simply stunning. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

A couple pre-weathering “showroom finish” shots. The windows are just temp-fit at this point, but aside from weathering the model is essentially finished…


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

smooth as a baby chimp's backside


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> A couple pre-weathering “showroom finish” shots. The windows are just temp-fit at this point, but aside from weathering the model is essentially finished…



So EXCELLENT!! I'm lovin' it dude.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, given the stand (and beautiful stand, BTW, looks like it's nice and stable), it almost seems a shame to do ANY weathering. It has the look of a (actually over-detailed*) manufacturer's display, fit for some general's or CEO's desk. 

But I do have a foolish technical concern. You've got the 'atmo sampler' do-dad in place. In Escape it was 're-purposed' as a forward lift point, where they attached one of the lines to take it out of the water. Of course that could be a removable cover for the eye but some non-canon 'lift here' markings would help sell that. And none of that matters, does it? 

I REALLY like how the gold of the nose turned out. Look at how it plays with the light depending on the background! Beautiful. 

*I only say over detailed as most manufacturer's displays I've seen are sans interiors unless it's a specific cutaway, say an airliner. For my eyes that's set-realistic stuff.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

rowdylex said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Agreed, and it can't be overstated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, guys.



Steve H said:


> it almost seems a shame to do ANY weathering.


I briefly considered going the non-weathered route for the reasons you mention, but at the end of the day I want the subject to look like a “real” spaceship as opposed to a display model.

My three favorite reproductions of the “Apes” ship all feature a light hand in the weathering department, and I plan to follow suit. Just enough pastel on the hull to convey a “used” look, a la…


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

That is a flawless paint job - I would be tempted to stop at this point but understand why you want to give it that 'real world' weathering.

I've always thought that the portion seen in POTA was part of a much bigger ship.
I know there have been a number of interpretations of what that might look like. 
It finally dawned on me today (after many decades) what it might look like in my mind at least - the XB70 !

Great job - looking forward to seeing the final version. What colour did you use on the nose ?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Mr. Wabac said:


> What colour did you use on the nose ?


Tamiya Champagne Gold.

Bill Creber once told me he had originally intended the nose to be a truer, more pronounced "goldenrod" gold (a la the Bob Burns model seen above), but for whatever reason the final full-scale mock-up ended up with a more muted silver-gold (i.e Champagne Gold).

I went back and forth, but finally decided reproduce the look from the film.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful work, Rob! I agree that it's almost a shame to dirty her up. I think she'll look all the better for it, tho! I'd love to see one done with the landing gear shown in one of your pics above. Which movie is that from? I don't recognize it. Is it from the TV show? I don't have the latter on DVD - yet - and haven't seen it in more than 30 years when I caught it in syndication somewhere (Missouri, maybe?). 


BTW, nice studio scale _Narcissus_ in the background there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Mr. Wabac said:


> It finally dawned on me today (after many decades) what it might look like in my mind at least - the XB70 !


Yeah, that would certainly be in the ballpark. 

I stumbled upon this (apparently vintage) rendering a while back. Don’t know where it came from, but my first thought upon seeing it was “Taylor’s ship!”



I’d love to model a “complete” version of the "Apes" ship one day. There are several conjectural build-ups floating around out there (both physical and 3-D), but I’ve yet to see one that really nails it. And by “it” I mean the version I’d like to see from a purely subjective standpoint. The image above comes close, but I like the idea of the engines being situated somewhat away from the main hull, a la the SR-71.



Griffworks said:


> I'd love to see one done with the landing gear shown in one of your pics above. Which movie is that from?


It’s not actually from a movie, Jeff. That’s Bill George’s version as seen on his terrific Sci-Fi Airshow site. He was basically riffing on the “Beneath the Planet of the Apes” design variation.



Mr. Wabac said:


> BTW, nice studio scale _Narcissus_ in the background there. :thumbsup:


That shot was taken in Bob Burns’ garage. He’s got a lot of ALIEN-related stuff, but if memory serves that particular piece is based on a pull off the miniature from ALIENS.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very kewel extra info! Always count on you to have lots of inside info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, that would certainly be in the ballpark.
> 
> I stumbled upon this (apparently vintage) rendering a while back. Don’t know where it came from, but my first thought upon seeing it was “Taylor’s ship!”
> 
> ...



This is probably one of the key 'great debates' in some circles. Just what does/should the 'whole' ship look like? Given that there's really not much logic in the as-seen design-everything seen is driven by filming and storytelling needs and is, ultimately, disposable in the larger context of "one man alone with talking apes"- I really don't have much opinion other than what we see in the water surely implies a larger component below the surface.

Tail Lander doesn't sit well with me. I've never thought of those orphan Jupiter II landing legs as landing legs (BtPotA) but rather the core of fins/wings with the lighter (Magnesium? Aluminum?) metal covering burned off. 

Is there an orbital part or was the whole ship a 'there and back' thing? Dunno. Was the crew even supposed to come back? Dunno. Dialog can be seen as hinting at some secret agenda. It's all worthy subject for discussion and conjecture, and nobody can really be 'wrong'. 

Heck, I could even speculate there's two different timelines involved with these ships, and the 'Escape from' ship is actually from the Ape Earth as seen in the TV series! There's some convoluted time logic there, huh?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

After going back and forth I decided to weather this version of the model pretty aggressively (using oils and powders) to more closely reflect the ship as seen in “Escape.” 

I stopped short of going as grungy as the Fox art department did, but you get the idea. I admit that between the two I prefer the pristine, non-weathered look for this particular design, but I figure I’ll save that approach for the full POTA version.

I don’t think I’ve ever given a pure white hull the heavy weathering treatment, and I found it surprisingly challenging. It’s very easy to go overboard and wind up with too much contrast (which to my eye looks fake). Not sure how successful I’ve been in terms of finding the happy medium between full grunge and pre-launch pristine, but I gave it my best shot.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow! I think you did an AWESOME job there! Really beautiful! 

Edited to Add: Sorry, I gotta gush just a little bit more- that's SO nicely done!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

truly amazing work... Hats off to you


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just bumping the amazing pix


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you needn''t worry about over doing it - THAT IS PERFECT!!!!

Fantastic work mate, you should be very proud of it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Astoundingly great work, as always, Rob.

May I suggest a few shots with the hatch open... as it was seen in the film. Sadly the weakest bit about this build is the visible seam of the hatch... an open hatch would just make that go away.

You rock! The coloring and contrast is a work of art!

the drew


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You killed this one! One of the BEST I've seen!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> You killed this one! One of the BEST I've seen!!


THE best IMHO. The weathering is outstanding!:thumbsup:
Not quite the true thrashing of the ship from 'Escape'- but more like the re-entry scars from the TV series one. Either way, a win in my book!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Carson Dyle said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting I have wondered how they got the ship off the planet, after recovering it from the lake. unless they used a ski-jump like in AWC.
or a rail track that runs up a hill at the end of a long track?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

edward 2 said:


> interesting I have wondered how they got the ship off the planet, after recovering it from the lake. unless they used a ski-jump like in AWC.
> or a rail track that runs up a hill at the end of a long track?


No time for all that. They must have just dragged with horses & ropes it to an incline against an outcropping, fired the retros & hoped for the best, which obviously happened.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> No time for all that. They must have just dragged with horses & ropes it to an incline against an outcropping, fired the retros & hoped for the best, which obviously happened.


based on their tech level it would be the best way, if they could even get the ship dryed out so it would work again. and repair any damage from the water.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> Sadly the weakest bit about this build is the visible seam of the hatch... an open hatch would just make that go away.


Yup.

If I'd intended for the model to be permanently displayed "in flight" mode on the stand I'd have sealed the hatch, puttied the seam, and re-scribed a fine, door-shaped panel line. Since my ultimate intension is to display the model via washed-up-on-the-beach diorama (complete with Ape-o-nauts) I kept the hatch wild. But, yeah, that seam is not pretty.

When I get the chance I'll snap a couple pix with the open hatch.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> yeah, that seam is not pretty.


Oh, the hatch seam ain't bad. One can always beef it up with some automotive primer & sand a little, if so inclined.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

edward 2 said:


> interesting I have wondered how they got the ship off the planet


There is simply no good answer to that question. Fortunately, the filmmakers knew there was no good answer, and didn't waste valuable screen time trying to make the nonsensical make sense. 

Once upon a time audiences could be trusted to take the occasional leap of faith. If "Escape" were remade today we'd be treated to a 20 minute prologue explaining every last tedious detail of Dr. Milo's recovery and launch efforts. The problem with this type of exposition is that, although instructive, it's utterly lacking in drama or narrative tension.

How did Dr. Milo manage to single-handedly find, un-sink and re-deploy a crashed spaceship? Who cares! Point is, he did it! 

My college writing prof used to say that when you're on thin ice (narratively speaking) the best thing you can do is skate like hell. If you tell a good, emotionally involving story the audience will forgive the occasional un-connected dot. Contemporary filmmakers would do well to remember this maxim. Maybe we'd have fewer 2 1/2 hour snooze-vests and more 1 1/2 hour nail-biters.

Okay, stepping off soap box now. Can you tell I have a problem with unnecessary exposition?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> My college writing prof used to say that when you're on thin ice (narratively speaking) the best thing you can do is skate like hell. If you tell a good, emotionally involving story the audience will forgive the occasional un-connected dot.


^^^ THIS!
Well said, sir!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _My college writing prof used to say that when you're on thin ice (narratively speaking) the best thing you can do is skate like hell. If you tell a good, emotionally involving story the audience will forgive the occasional un-connected dot. Contemporary filmmakers would do well to remember this maxim. Maybe we'd have fewer 2 1/2 hour snooze-vests and more 1 1/2 hour nail-biters._


*"Cue Fantastic Voyage, Good Sirs".........*.........reel to reel begins purring.....

Shameless thread derail alert:

Anyone ever consider how shrunken sub crew got any use from un-shrunk oxygen?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> *"Cue Fantastic Voyage, Good Sirs".........*.........reel to reel begins purring.....
> 
> Shameless thread derail alert:
> 
> Anyone ever consider how shrunken sub crew got any use from un-shrunk oxygen?


I remember it being covered in the novelized version. The film...suspension of disbelief is required.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> I remember it being covered in the novelized version. The film...suspension of disbelief is required.


Yeah, in a book one has more latitude to stop and explain things e.g. "the snorkel has a built-in miniaturizer." I'm not sure this unlikely bit of technical exposition makes any more sense than simply having the micronauts breath un-miniaturized air, and at any rate I'm glad the filmmakers chose not to belabor the point. 

On the other hand, having Grant lure the splinter-filled white corpuscle out through the tear duct (as he does in the novelization) would have explained why Benes isn't subsequently killed by the growing splinters (but doing so in a suspenseful, cinematic, and action-oriented way). Of course, this would have meant spending more money, something I'm sure the studio was anxious to avoid.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh tosh. Benes died on the table, with de-miniaturized gallons of water & tons of partially decomposed metal bursting from his dead body.
Mission: not-so-accomplished, thanks to Michaels.
If the mission had succeeded, the water volume might have been vented somehow with appropriate blood transfusions in the process. As presented in the film though, at least some of the CMDF volunteers survived. And that's enough for me.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ahh.... the point of Rob's quote seems to have eluded us.

The water is not the problem... the hypodermic they were placed into was "enlarged" from original size, although I would worry about full size dust particles finding their way into the mix... but that would certainly be connecting dots that do not need to be connected.

The wreckage is covered in the book... they actually tease the white cell with the wreckage in it to follow them up to the eye and the wreckage de-miniaturizes with them. Granted a few tiny bits falling loose in the body would ruin Benes' day.

The un-miniaturized air... yeah... I think I recall the book referred to a small miniaturizer shrinking the air on the way into the snorkel... but enough air to fill a submarine tank would have caused quite a flow problem in Benes' throat and lungs.

I embrace the quote from Carson Dyle's college writing teacher regarding connecting dots and unneeded explanation getting in the way of good story and character development. The suspension of disbelief is a tricky thing. Alas... these issues with the whole miniaturization tale have distracted and annoyed me for many many years... but I love love love the Proteus design!

Ooops... I seem to have participated in a complete thread hijacking... what does all this have to do with Rob's (Carson Dyle) build up of the ship from Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Per Drew’s request, two final shots, this time with the hatch propped open.

Just for goofs, I shot these at the beach near my house, which is just a few miles south of the original filming location.





Thanks for looking, everybody. This has been a fun one.

On to the Proteus!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh man, THE most amazing pix of an Apes ship model ever IMO.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is SO cool :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Oh man, THE most amazing pix of an Apes ship model ever IMO.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes! The angle looks like it is life sized!! And my apologies for the hijacking, sir!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Yes! The angle looks like it is life sized!!


Oh PLEASE photoshop some Apeonaughts & stuff into one!!! That would amp up the already awesome!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Did you see if it floated?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

GKvfx said:


> Did you see if it floated?


Don't be silly; of course it does.


----------



## FenrisUlfSF (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rob!

Art!

Magnificent!

The door needs to be opened wider.

Lighting is perfection and build up is flawless.

Shieh Shieh ... that's Chinese


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You should put the last picture in a big frame and hang it on the wall of your living room.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Fernando Mureb said:


> You should put the last picture in a big frame and hang it on the wall of your living room.


Although my wife has graciously allowed me to display the model itself on a shelf in the living room, doubling down on a framed photo would probably be a spaceship too far.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carson Dyle said:


> doubling down on a framed photo would probably be a spaceship too far.


Not in THIS case, my good sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful model, beautifully made!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That last photo is just so... beachin'! 

Beautiful work.


----------

